# Painting cheap argos wood!



## tbwilx (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

Hopefully this thread is not too common on here and you won't mind giving me some advice!

I have just moved into a new place and would like to paint some of the rubbish furniture we have in the living room, instead of splashing out on new items. 

These are the items:




















I want to give them a dark brown, wood stain kind of finish. However im wondering if there would be any complications in doing this as the wood is very very cheap from place such as Argos.

Would it be okay to simply sand back and stain? Or use dye? Or am I looking at just painting it dark brown and loosing the character in the wood?

By the way, in case you hadn't noticed.. im a complete novice!

Any advice would be really appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

It doesn't look like you actually have wood. It appears to be plastic laminate that looks like wood. Being plastic, it doesn't accept paint easily. With some preparation, it can be painted but there will be no wood characteristics like texture. The painted surface will be fragile since paint won't adhere particularly well to that substrate. Paint would easily scratch off as would any coating like a stain. Attempting to apply a coating would be futile. Time to buy or build something else. I think you have to know when to hold 'em and when to fold 'em.


----------



## tbwilx (Aug 9, 2013)

thanks for the advice. Yea it certainly is cheap, im not sure of its a plastic, maybe a sort of coated chip board? On further though, I think ill take your advice and dig deep into my pockets for new furniture!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

FYI, most folks in the US will not recognise the company Argos.

It looks like melamine with a wood pattern over chip board.

This can be painted, although as stated in another reply, it will cover the grain pattern and be prone to scratches showing the melamine surface.

A local big box DIY place should have paint which will adhere to plastic surfaces. You may need to sand the surface to improve adhesion.

Like the other reply, I would consider painting as a last resort. It will be better to replace the furniture.


----------

